

Tennessee students encouraged to use 'xe', 'zir', 'xyr' instead of 'he', 'she' - notsony
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3214567/University-Tennessee-tells-staff-students-stop-using-switch-xe-zir-xyr-instead.html

======
notsony
Source document:
[http://diversity.utk.edu/2015/08/pronouns/](http://diversity.utk.edu/2015/08/pronouns/)

> In the first weeks of classes, instead of calling roll, ask everyone to
> provide their name and pronouns. This ensures you are not singling out
> transgender or non-binary students.

...

You can start meetings with requesting introductions that include names and
pronouns, introduce yourself with your name and chosen pronouns, or when
providing nametags, ask attendees to write in their name and pronouns.

...

A few of the most common singular gender-neutral pronouns are they, them,
their (used as singular), ze, hir, hirs, and xe, xem, xyr.

...

“Oh, nice to meet you, [insert name]. What pronouns should I use?” is a
perfectly fine question to ask.

The more we make sharing of pronouns a universal practice, the more inclusive
we will be as a campus.

